# Academy Awards (Oscar) in HD



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if they are going to broadcast Oscar in HDTV? Any details on this topic?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The Oscars are being broadcast in HD, but you will only see it if your local ABC station is sending the HD feed, and you can receive it.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Oscar's was in HD last year too. Steve Martin mentioned as well, along with the punch line "Hello to the three guys at Circuit City!"


----------

